# Disappearing thread?



## Whirl (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi, I posted a thread back in October (2nd or 3rd) entitled  "Disney with a toddler".    I had a few privated messages relating to it and wanted to go bcak and read the thread as there were some great toddler travel tips and perspectives shared there. 

We have since made reservations and I wanted to post a follow-up as well, but the thread is gone! It was there at least a couple weeks ago, but when I access the "Your Posts" quick link, it no longer shows.  

Any thoughts on what has happened to this thread? 

Thanks. 

Cheryl


----------



## ausman (Dec 16, 2005)

My guess is that there is a problem with disk space.

From prior messages on similar topics "pruning" is necessary. 

Your thread was a casualty.

Why this is so, given the low cost of disk space now, I can't explain. Maybe membership fees should be raised to $20/yr, to get more storage space.

By the way, you can save threads to your own hard drive if you think them worthy of saving. In three years of frequenting TUG I have about 25 threads saved, so there may be something to pruning.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 16, 2005)

Our problem is not affording disk space.  We have several gb of diskspace available to us on this server, which should be enough to hold several years worth of posts.  The problem is that, on this server, we are limited to only 100mb that can be used in any one database, and there is no way to split the board up into multiple small databases.  So we still must do occasional pruning to keep below our limits.   Nobody thought to ask that particular question when shopping for the new home for the bbs last year.

We are actively shopping for a new server that will not put such restrictive limits on database size.  In fact, I think we're getting very near a final decision.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 17, 2005)

Good to hear that the problems will be short term with luck.  Also thanks for the background to the problem.  It sounds like the old problem of being told the truth i.e. many gig available, but not the whole truth i.e. You can only use it in 100 mb chunks.


----------



## philemer (Dec 17, 2005)

*? for Doug*



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Our problem is not affording disk space.  We have several gb of diskspace available to us on this server, which should be enough to hold several years worth of posts.  The problem is that, on this server, we are limited to only 100mb that can be used in any one database, and there is no way to split the board up into multiple small databases.  So we still must do occasional pruning to keep below our limits.   Nobody thought to ask that particular question when shopping for the new home for the bbs last year.
> 
> We are actively shopping for a new server that will not put such restrictive limits on database size.  In fact, I think we're getting very near a final decision.



Hi Doug,
Does flyertalk.com use the same server that we do? It 'looks' the same. They have threads with over 1000 replies and over 140 pages long. Wow!!

Phil


----------



## Whirl (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, what can I say. Bummer, lost some good information...at least for me. Wasn't even that old since the last post was in November. Oh, well, thanks for the explanation. 
Cheryl


----------

